# megaraid (hw raid) question, device nodes

## bunder

recently recompiled my kernel one of my machines and i noticed i now have a multitude of drive device nodes in /dev.

 *Quote:*   

> megaraid: found 0x8086:0x1960:bus 0:slot 2:func 1
> 
> scsi0:Found MegaRAID controller at 0xf8806000, IRQ:10
> 
> megaraid: [D :B ] detected 2 logical drives.
> ...

 

before the reboot it only used to detect sda and sdb, which are arrays on the controller defined in the controller bios.  sdc through sdg are the actual disks that sda and sdb are on.

anyone know what i did?  maybe i'm not supposed to use this driver?

thanks in advance

----------

## zeek

 *bunder wrote:*   

> before the reboot it only used to detect sda and sdb, which are arrays on the controller defined in the controller bios.  sdc through sdg are the actual disks that sda and sdb are on.
> 
> anyone know what i did?  maybe i'm not supposed to use this driver?
> 
> thanks in advance

 

I saw this with older kernels (I believe the kernels that came on the 2007.0 install cd).  Is this the latest or experimental kernel?  If so, revert!

I have a ton of machines with megaraid and this was a problem of the past.  If its a recent kernel please let us know the version # as I probably want to avoid it.

----------

## bunder

2.6.18-gentoo-r6, haven't gotten around to playing with all the newer .config options.

cheers

edit: i wouldn't really call it a problem, it's just abnormal.   :Laughing: 

----------

